# Always Bangers 2015/2016 Edits



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

don't use the youtube box. just copy/paste the url and the videos will post up automatically.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

jae said:


> don't use the youtube box. just copy/paste the url and the videos will post up automatically.


Thank you good sir!


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

lareaper said:


> Hey guys, haven't been on here in a while. I decided to get on to help suppress the summer drought and share some videos that some friends and I made this past season. We're by no means amazing but we love what we do and always have an awesome time. Feel free to leave any kind of feedback/criticism you can think of and check out some of my other videos if you wish! (Some strange/stupid stuff made in high school, just a warning lol)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T041Us0sUww
> *Sorry for shaky $5 fisheye lens
> ...


Good videos. I enjoyed them. I could only get 2 to work. My question is why is the snow orange?

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------

